# Thermo-lipid stack



## omea1 (Aug 31, 2006)

hello everybody just got my hands on this R.O.A.M product (THERMO-LIPID STACK) which contains per ml: clenbuterol 60mcg, T3 50mcg, Yohimbine hcl (quantity not known) and 7-Keto hcl (quantity not known), just wanted to know if any of you guys out there have tried this and if it is any good? any feedback will be appreciated thanks


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

thats sounds dodgy to me!! a little of any of those can help!

i think using all together is not needed and could be slightyl dangerous.

some one here may have used though


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

When used in combination, some of the products may create a synergy, esp T-3 and clen.

Not used myself, but know other who have, and again, feedback was good.

Start out slow if you have not used clen before, as the cramps can be nasty for a day or two.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i used it for a show prep, i know Pscard and TTom used it too,....

if your sensible and ramp it up/down at the start and end of its use then you'll see a good result from it.....

i just made sure i worked out the dosages carefully ,.....

oh and aint it from ROHM labs?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used it many times and still using it now it is a great product but as others have said gradually step the dose up....


----------



## omea1 (Aug 31, 2006)

yes raikey it is from r.o.h.m, thanks chaps will give it a shot and will let you guys know how im getting along.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

dont you also have to tapper the dosage down when coming off due to the T3?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

^^ correct, slowly taper down 100mcg for 3 days (or whatever top dose was) then step down to 75mcg for 3 days, 50mcg 3 days, 25mcg 3 days, 12.5mcg 3 days, then off


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

A T3 taper is not really needed, thyroid will bounce back in a couple of weeks regardless.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Nytol said:


> A T3 taper is not really needed, thyroid will bounce back in a couple of weeks regardless.


I have not read a single article on T3 where you didn't have to tapper up/down on the Thryoid medication, from what i read of it, your thryroid could permenantly require the T3 meds if not tappered properly, u got any articles prooving other wise? (not a dig, i just wanna kno facts)


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i agree, if it only takes a simple bit of tapering why risk a yo-yoing thyroid......


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> i agree, if it only takes a simple bit of tapering why risk a yo-yoing thyroid......


bump that...

i am very impressed with your knowledge on everything nytol but i'd play it safe on this one.. t3 is so cheap u may aswell knock 12.5mcg off every 3 days imo

:beer1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tapering up on T3 is not the problem and can be done in a matter of days but tapering off is required lowering by 12.5mcg's every 3-4 days is best in my opinion, although Nytol is correct in a way as it takes alot more than just dropping T3 to permanently damage your thyroid although i would always air on the side of caution and taper.....you can help your own thyroid by using kelp when coming off T3


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> I have not read a single article on T3 where you didn't have to tapper up/down on the Thryoid medication, from what i read of it, your thryroid could permenantly require the T3 meds if not tappered properly, u got any articles prooving other wise? (not a dig, i just wanna kno facts)


Yes I do, I shall find it later and post it.

There is no harm in a taper, but there is no need either, permenant thyroid shut down is a myth, and I have evidence of this too which I shall also post.

Wanting to know the facts is all good, that is exaclty my stance on everything, show me the evidence,


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Also Gr8, you need to see the difference between articles and studies, (evidence), anyone can write an article, it does not make it correct.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Nytol said:


> Also Gr8, you need to see the difference between articles and studies, (evidence), anyone can write an article, it does not make it correct.


this is very true.

look forward to seeing the T3 study, i have never used it but was thinking about trying.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

The study was one on people who were put on thyroid replacement by mistake, for many years, then taken off when it was discovered they did not need it.

All recovered in a matter of weeks, this was after *years* on T3.

It is on my desk top somewhere, I shall dig it out sometime today.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Nytol said:


> The study was one on people who were put on thyroid replacement by mistake, for many years, then taken off when it was discovered they did not need it.
> 
> All recovered in a matter of weeks, this was after *years* on T3.
> 
> It is on my desk top somewhere, I shall dig it out sometime today.


 Cool.

I was advised once to take 12.5mg of T3 obvioulsy no taper...i cant rememebr if it was 1 week on 1 off or 3/5 days on weekends off.....

I was told it would help burn a little fat, but moreimportantly it would help build muscle. Chef x used to advise people to take SAN Tight on his Regx supps plan....he said tha would help burn fat but it is even better for helping the body to build muscle.

Any one hear this? (i could have it a little wrong LOL)


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

fits said:


> Cool.
> 
> I was advised once to take 12.5mg of T3 obvioulsy no taper...i cant rememebr if it was 1 week on 1 off or 3/5 days on weekends off.....
> 
> ...


yeah as low dose of T3 aids in protien synthasis


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> yeah as low dose of T3 aids in protien synthasis


 thats what i was thinking of :beer:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

http://www.mindandmuscle.net/mindandmuscle/magpage.php?artID=999100

I was going to just copy and paste the relevant parts, but the whole article is well worth a read, and so are all his others if you have some time to read and understand them.

Here is the excerpt

Like the hypothalamic-pituitary-gonadal axis, the thyroid gland is under negative feedback control. When T3 levels go up, TSH secretion is suppressed. This is the mechanism whereby exogenous thyroid hormone suppresses natural thyroid hormone production. There is a difference though between the way anabolic steroids suppress natural testosterone production and the way T3 suppresses the thyroid. With steroids, the longer and heavier the cycle is, the longer your natural testosterone is suppressed. *This is not the case with exogenous thyroid hormone.*

An early study that looked at thyroid function and recovery under the influence of exogenous thyroid hormone was undertaken by Greer (2). *He looked at patients who were misdiagnosed as being hypothyroid and put on thyroid hormone replacement for as long as 30 years*. When the medication was withdrawn, their thyroids quickly returned to normal.

Here is a remark about Greer's classic paper from a later author:

"In 1951, Greer reported the pattern of recovery of thyroid function after stopping suppressive treatment with thyroid hormone in euthyroid [normal] subjects based on sequential measurements of their thyroidal uptake of radioiodine. He observed that after withdrawal of exogenous thyroid therapy, thyroid function, in terms of radioiodine uptake, *returned to normal in most subjects within two weeks.* He further observed that thyroid function returned as rapidly in those subjects whose glands had been depressed by several years of thyroid medication as it did in those whose gland had been depressed for only a few days" (3)

*These results have been subsequently verified in several studies*.(3)(4) So contrary to what has been stated in the bodybuilding literature, *there is no evidence that long term thyroid supplementation will somehow damage your thyroid gland.*


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thats an interesting read. I would like to see the doses involved with the meds if you have them Nytol.

I have always followed a 100mcg limit with 6 weeks usage time.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Sorry mate, I dont have the doses, but a replacement dose, would have fully shut down thyroid production, just like a 200mg test dose will shut down test as much as 1g, so a higher dose of thyroid, could not shut you down further, if you get what I mean?

I think 100mcg is enough for T3, I dont think more is better with this drug, but it would seem you could run it longer if you wanted/needed to, but judging by your condition, I cant see that being an issue.

I dont agree with people using 200mcg just because they are sloppy with their diet.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Nytol said:


> http://www.mindandmuscle.net/mindandmuscle/magpage.php?artID=999100
> 
> I was going to just copy and paste the relevant parts, but the whole article is well worth a read, and so are all his others if you have some time to read and understand them.
> 
> ...


Nice read, nice to know im not gonna fudge my thyroid anytime soon! tho ill still tapper down due to me being cautious!


----------



## streetwise (Oct 15, 2006)

Our lass tried thermo lipid became paranoid as hell and had me arrested. She did look well on it LOL


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

streetwise said:


> Our lass tried thermo lipid became paranoid as hell and had me arrested. She did look well on it LOL


PMSL 

At least she looked good for you when you came out, lol.

Clen can make some people jittery, it does me if I go more than 100mcg.


----------



## streetwise (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Clem can cause people tobe paranoid. Funny as hell cause i took the bottle off her and through it down the garden. Realy funny the police search the garden in the dark and gave her them back. LOL


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

That's even more funny 

Police seaching the garden for illegal drugs, to give back to her, lol.


----------



## streetwise (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes mate true, they wasnt bothered. Made me luck a right **** on our street.


----------



## SARA C (Aug 22, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i have used it many times and still using it now it is a great product but as others have said gradually step the dose up....


Hi,

Can you help me. Im trying to lose a little body fat but need a little help so i got my hands on Thermo-Lipid Stack. I have tried clenbuterol before but with no results.

Im female, 29,5'6'' and weigh 9.9, train weight 4-5 x per week and cardio 2-3 x per week but just can't shift the weight.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you need to look at your diet Sara because if you are doing what you say you are doing then you should be shifting the weight...

the clen u used must of been fake if you use real clen it does make a difference.

i think the dose for this stuff is 1ml a day for a female so i would start on half a ml and work up to a ml over a 10 day period.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

As PSCarb said Sara, we need to look at your diet.

Post up a typical days food and maybe the weekends food (if you relax a little on your diet at the weekend)

Even the smallest things can make a differece.

I know one girl who was getting ready for a show and was struggle to drop the last fwe % of fat a few weeks out.

Turned out she forgot to stop drinking the double latte coffee in the morning!! (about 20g fat!)


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I have used thermo in the past but the clen made it intolerable for me. Jitters, nervousness etc, even after 5 days on it there was no let up. I now just use the liquid t3 along side some ECA. As with the others I will use a max of 100mcgs but only for around 10 days but have stayed on 25-75mcgs for 'many' weeks.

As Nytol said tapering isn't needed (but most people do it) as last year I had to stop abruptly after 4 months on it when my doc said he wanted to check my levels due to low cholesterol. 10 days after stopping I had the test (was on 100mcgs prior to stopping) and my thyroid was perfect.

I know pscarb has found similar results with blood work too. Tapering or not T3 is a very effective med in the right conditions but as the other guys say, diet and cardio are the first plan of attack, then add in the others as progress slows.

This year I used a combo of t3 and t4 for around 3 weeks and found this to be very productive. 25mcgs of t3 in the morning combined with 2x100mcgs doses of t4 during the day. In the last 7 days though I have just upped the t3 to between 75 and 100mcgs a day (split) due to my show this week and an attempt to burn a little more fat and the results have been good. (And of course stopped the t4)

J


----------



## verona (May 14, 2008)

I have been given Thermo Lipid Stack today from a Personal Trainer. I told him i wanted to lose a few pounds within 2 months which i think is achievable.

So he recommended this product. I've just researched this product and realised it is Steroids.

Does anybody have any more information on this product as i dont feel comfortable taking. :confused1:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

It is not steroids, so your research is flawed I'm afraid.

And to lose a few pounds you do not need anything other than to sort your diet out.


----------



## CLIFFY (Oct 14, 2006)

I am interested in this product but not sure about the high dose of clen in it as i suffer from slight anxiety.

would it be better to just take a normal dose of t3 instead of a low dose of thermo lipid?


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Use the Thermo lipid every time i have dieted... find it very good product...

steve


----------



## sammysanchez (Jul 10, 2011)

finished a cycle of clenbuterol a couple of months ago, heard of this thermo lipid stack and is wondering about the intensity of it, heard that a few people that took it couldnt cope and stopped after a week!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

was looking for dose on this thanks


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi guys. Just bumping this to check if this is injected sub q or under the tongue like oral clen?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Chuck in tiny shot of fruit juice


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Okay cheers.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Is this stuff still any good? Might be wrong but was under the impression rohm labs isn't any good anymore?

TIA


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> Is this stuff still any good? Might be wrong but was under the impression rohm labs isn't any good anymore?
> 
> TIA


Yes. Yes you are wrong


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Thermo Lipid Stack


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i have used it many times and still using it now it is a great product but as others have said gradually step the dose up....


Hi i managed to get hold of this Thermo Lip and am planning on using it during my prep.

I am currently 12- 1/2 weeks out now . Diet is like 350g protein, 175 g carbs , 60 g fat per day.

Training 5-6 days a week split plus i do 40 mins fasted cardio in the morning and 20 mins post workout.

Need to loose approximately 13-14 kg including water etc . Currently weighing 101 kg at about 16% fat.

The guy prepping me has advised i do 10 days on ten days off tapering up and down etc.

My questions are...

Do you think it's too early in prep to use something like this yet?

Is the 10 on 10 off protocol the best option for maximum results/maintaining healthy thyroid?

Also would it be advisable to use ECA during the 10 day off period?

If Pscarb has time to get back to me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok i have been on this for 2 days now 0.5 ml first day , 0.75 ml

on second day and i can honestly say it makes me feel like i am buzzing i.e like a slight high feeling. It does wear off by the late afternoon though. Will be upping to 1 ml tomorrow!


----------



## aStandardName (Mar 5, 2013)

Nickthegreek said:


> Thermo Lipid Stack


Nick the Greek

How did you find thermo lipid. I've got some stanavar to take with this. Have you ever combined the 2?

Chers


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah it's decent i can just tolerate it. Been cycling it on and off for like 4-5 days periods and the worse sides i have had is some shortness of breath (when i first started taking it) and some light cramps in my legs , feet and mid section from the clen . But otherwise i can tell my metabolism has elevated as i am getting leaner slowly but surely and i am also taking more frequent trips for a number 2 in the bathroom so i'd give it ! :thumb:

Be carful with it though as it does have some T3 so don't stay on it for too long , like 4-5 days on 5-6 days off seems sensible to me in my opinion. That way you can use it through a whole 12-20 week prep etc and it will still have its effects throughout IMO.

As far as stacking with Winny and Anivar , this would be a good combo to help you get a beech body . But i would strongly advocate that if your diet and training program is not bang on don't even bother with taking the compounds!



aStandardName said:


> Nick the Greek
> 
> How did you find thermo lipid. I've got some stanavar to take with this. Have you ever combined the 2?
> 
> Chers


----------



## aStandardName (Mar 5, 2013)

Nickthegreek said:


> Yeah it's decent i can just tolerate it. Been cycling it on and off for like 4-5 days periods and the worse sides i have had is some shortness of breath (when i first started taking it) and some light cramps in my legs , feet and mid section from the clen . But otherwise i can tell my metabolism has elevated as i am getting leaner slowly but surely and i am also taking more frequent trips for a number 2 in the bathroom so i'd give it ! :thumb:
> 
> Be carful with it though as it does have some T3 so don't stay on it for too long , like 4-5 days on 5-6 days off seems sensible to me in my opinion. That way you can use it through a whole 12-20 week prep etc and it will still have its effects throughout IMO.
> 
> As far as stacking with Winny and Anivar , this would be a good combo to help you get a beech body . But i would strongly advocate that if your diet and training program is not bang on don't even bother with taking the compounds!


Cheers for getting back to me quickly dude.

I've had clen before and lost a few pounds on it.

Got the thermo lipid and it came with a sheet on how to use.

Here's what it says:

Thermo Lipid dosage on an empty stomach 20mins prior to breakfast please do not exceed the recommended dosage, and mix into still juice not fizzy drinks. 5 days on weekends off.

It's then got a table to record your weekly weight loss.

Week 1 - 0.5ml every day weekly weight loss -

Week 2 - 0.1ml (I think this is a typo and should be 1.0

Week 3 - 1.5ml

Week 4 - 2ml

Week 5 - 2ml

Week 6 - 1ml

Week 7 nothing

Stanavar - 1 tab in the morning. Take cod liver oil and use 1 box of clomid for pct.

Does that sound right or just vague lol

From what you say mate 6 weeks sounds way too long if you only cycle 5 days.

Diet is 75% good. Training is all good.

I'm 18stone and looking to lose a lot of fat. I'm big built and got a lot of muscle but don't want to lose the muscle whilst losing fat.


----------

